# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Steroids...How come Ronnie Coleman is a police officer?

## Exilus

His use of GH and steroids is against the law. How can they allow a guy like ronnie coleman to be a police officer?

----------


## n00bs

Wow dumb...

----------


## HawaiianPride.

That's the million dollar question lol. Steve Kuclo is a fire fighter from my neck of the woods and he's obviously on god knows what.

----------


## MuscleScience

> His use of GH and steroids is against the law. How can they allow a guy like ronnie coleman to be a police officer?


You would be suprised at the number of people that use some sort of illicit drug and are never found out or have problems because of it.

----------


## Big

Ronnie Coleman's net worth is shown to be around 10 million dollars, he is near the top of the list as the worlds richest bodybuilders, so you think he's still walking the beat and writing speeding tickets? that alone is priceless.

----------


## n00bs

Good on him for achieving so much i like ronnie...

----------


## Big

> Good on him for achieving so much i like ronnie...


me too he's quite a character.
'nothin but a peanut baby"...

----------


## n00bs

Reason i said what i said is i dont think discussing someones personal affairs regardless of "fame" status should be aired on a public forum...

----------


## PC650

> Reason i said what i said is i dont think discussing someones personal affairs regardless of "fame" status should be aired on a public forum...


why do u know ronnie personaly?? he didnt ask his d*ck size he simply asked how he gets away with it... who are you to be moding others threads that are harmless.. :Chairshot:  you dont like it then dont read it..

----------


## n00bs

Fine have your wives meeting of uselss gossip...

Have some respect for other peoples lives and their privacy..

You dont know if or what he uses you cAn only speculate like the mothers club..

Who are you to be concerned with other peoples business..

----------


## Big

I heard Jay Cutler gave him a straight hookup for Muscletech

----------


## stevey_6t9

alot of the police force turn a blind eye for the 'kunt'stables using steroids . 

If it makes them faster and stronger then its of a huge advantage to them.

----------


## bigboomer

I know a guy who supplys a handfull of officers in my city..Iv'e seen them in the gym..They told my friend that the need to be bigger and stronger than the guys there after..While ther busting guys with a few vials at the same time...Cops can get away with lots of things my friend..A lot more than us!

----------


## n00bs

You goong to arrest your partner or commandin officer ? I know alot of people who have left due to corruption

----------


## wharton

> His use of GH and steroids is against the law. How can they allow a guy like ronnie coleman to be a police officer?


Its quite simple he has scripts for all his medication so he is not breaking the law. sponsers make sure of this. HRT anti ageing clinics etc no laws broken. Respect.

----------


## wharton

> Fine have your wives meeting of uselss gossip...
> 
> Have some respect for other peoples lives and their privacy..
> 
> You dont know if or what he uses you cAn only speculate like the mothers club..
> 
> Who are you to be concerned with other peoples business..



This is an open forum all views are welcome, within the rules, if you dont like it then leave . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PC650

> This is an open forum all views are welcome, within the rules, if you dont like it then leave .


agree !!!!

----------


## n00bs

So then, welcome my personal view and if you dont like it leave...


Dont be a hippocrit.

----------


## wharton

> So then, welcome my personal view and if you dont like it leave...
> 
> 
> Dont be a hippocrit.



Ok see ya. Hopefully in the next thread there isnt a 23 year old who thinks hes been there done it and knows it all.

----------


## stevey_6t9

Let keep this 'interesting' thread on track guys.

----------


## bigboomer

> You goong to arrest your partner or commandin officer ? I know alot of people who have left due to corruption


Yeah I guess time will tell..I would be nervous as hell having cops coming up to me to get some gear.

----------


## bigboomer

> Its quite simple he has scripts for all his medication so he is not breaking the law. sponsers make sure of this. HRT anti ageing clinics etc no laws broken. Respect.


Shit I didn't even think about that..Ha...

----------


## vishus

WHARTON is right, he had everything under control. too bad guys like us couldnt have the same pampering as he did so we wouldnt have to be all nervous about it haha

----------


## wharton

> *WHARTON is right,* he had everything under control. too bad guys like us couldnt have the same pampering as he did so we wouldnt have to be all nervous about it haha


Repost..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dec11

> Reason i said what i said is i dont think discussing someones personal affairs regardless of "fame" status should be aired on a public forum...


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## BIGGZY

Ronnie Coleman is not actually a working police officer, he still has a license and does 100 hours unpaid officer work a year just to keep his license. some of you may not believe this but from what ive read coleman has passed every drug test hes taken, google a picture of him in 1989 when he first started bodybuilding. dude is a freak of nature!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I believed he stopped working full time for Arlington PD after his 2nd Mr. Olympia.

----------


## warchild

i heard he got arrested not to long ago for impersonating an officer

----------


## HawaiianPride.

He did. He claimed he was still an officer, but technically wasn't if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## dirtybrd

The govt doesnt test for steroids , just you basic 5 drugs.

----------


## TRT2010

i got pulled over by a bike cop on the freeway and when he came to the window he told me to take off my glasses and hat so he could see me and when i did he said " Ohh shit Mike whats going on" It was one of my work out buddies i have known fro mthe gym for about 5 years. He told me to watch my speed and told me to lay off the juice. I said i wasnt on any with a smile and he told me " hey man if i could get away with it i would to man".. IDK I live in AZ and if anyone else is from here can back me up saying that our Sherrif Joe Arpio is a cuuunt and does prob test our cops for Gear and HGH

----------


## warchild

> i got pulled over by a bike cop on the freeway and when he came to the window he told me to take off my glasses and hat so he could see me and when i did he said " Ohh shit Mike whats going on" It was one of my work out buddies i have known fro mthe gym for about 5 years. He told me to watch my speed and told me to lay off the juice. I said i wasnt on any with a smile and he told me " hey man if i could get away with it i would to man".. IDK I live in AZ and if anyone else is from here can back me up saying that our Sherrif Joe Arpio is a cuuunt and does prob test our cops for Gear and HGH


haahaaa. where in az?

----------


## TRT2010

Glendale about 51ave and 101

----------


## JBarron

> Its quite simple he has scripts for all his medication so he is not breaking the law. sponsers make sure of this. HRT anti ageing clinics etc no laws broken. Respect.


This makes sense, but..

How would one justify a prescription for something like Tren ? lol

Just wanderin

----------


## bodybuilder

They should hand out test to all officers I would feel a lot safe'r if all our cops were juiced up lol.

----------


## PC650

> They should hand out test to all officers I would feel a lot safe'r if all our cops were juiced up lol.


then they should hand test out too everyone. cops shouldnt get special privileges.

----------


## boyka

> This makes sense, but..
> 
> How would one justify a prescription for something like Tren ? lol
> 
> Just wanderin


Haha, good point. 
Tren is steroid used for animals.

----------


## bodybuilder

Yup you are absolutly right pc650

----------


## MuscleOn

> Haha, good point. 
> Tren is steroid used for animals.


All he needs is to use some of the prize moneys to buy a horse  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## spiketannin

> I know a guy who supplys a handfull of officers in my city..Iv'e seen them in the gym..They told my friend that the need to be bigger and stronger than the guys there after..While ther busting guys with a few vials at the same time...Cops can get away with lots of things my friend..A lot more than us!


hell naw im glad cops around here are donut eaters cuz cops on roids would be fd up, theyd beat everyones ass.

----------


## BgMc31

Funny, I was disqualified from the application process here in Vegas because I was truthful about my steroids usage when I was 27.

----------


## PC650

> Funny, I was disqualified from the application process here in Vegas because I was truthful about my steroids usage when I was 27.


 :Hmmmm:  your joking??

----------


## BgMc31

No, not joking.

----------


## bigdaddyets

Wouldn't want that spiketannin

----------


## bigdaddyets

As for me I don't care one way or another. He is something else for sure.

----------


## 9za4ck4

> I heard Jay Cutler gave him a straight hookup for Muscletech


because jay has the "edge" and thats what ronnie was looking for  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustDoIt12

> Fine have your wives meeting of uselss gossip...
> 
> Have some respect for other peoples lives and their privacy..
> 
> You dont know if or what he uses you cAn only speculate like the mothers club..
> 
> Who are you to be concerned with other peoples business..


ok, i know im about 8 months too late on this one.. but.. this might be the dumbest thing ive ever read on a message board. is this guy really concerned about what we are saying about ronnie coleman?

----------


## chi

> ok, i know im about 8 months too late on this one.. but.. this might be the dumbest thing ive ever read on a message board. is this guy really concerned about what we are saying about ronnie coleman?


agreed alot of unnecessary  :Bs:

----------


## joe293

When the Pro's you are all talking about were hired for their Law enforcement or firefighter jobs they were off. Even if you are "on" most agencies do not do a full spectrum test for anything other than recreational drugs. Once you are on the force you can use because 99% of the agencies do not ever test you again. They can not test you do to legal rights violations. Being huge is not probable cause to steroid test someone on the force. If he went apeshit and bludgeoned a family to death with a baton you might have a reason to request testing for prosecution purposes. The exception is major departments like Chicago. They draw several hundred social security numbers of officers a day for random testing. YOU MUST TEST IMMEDIATLEY. Failing the test, missing the test, being late for the test or coming forward with a drug problem is instant grounds for dismissal. If you are requesting medical help with a drug issue you must do it before your number is pulled in the lotto. Once again..........they don't test for steroids . That would require a shit load more money for the 100's-1000's of officers being tested. As far as having a script? Try to explain why you have a free test level of 4000 when your script says it's for 150mg Test a week for HRT? LOL

----------


## chi

> When the Pro's you are all talking about were hired for their Law enforcement or firefighter jobs they were off. Even if you are "on" most agencies do not do a full spectrum test for anything other than recreational drugs. Once you are on the force you can use because 99% of the agencies do not ever test you again. They can not test you do to legal rights violations. Being huge is not probable cause to steroid test someone on the force. If he went apeshit and bludgeoned a family to death with a baton you might have a reason to request testing for prosecution purposes. The exception is major departments like Chicago. They draw several hundred social security numbers of officers a day for random testing. YOU MUST TEST IMMEDIATLEY. Failing the test, missing the test, being late for the test or coming forward with a drug problem is instant grounds for dismissal. If you are requesting medical help with a drug issue you must do it before your number is pulled in the lotto. Once again..........they don't test for steroids. That would require a shit load more money for the 100's-1000's of officers being tested. As far as having a script? Try to explain why you have a free test level of 4000 when your script says it's for 150mg Test a week for HRT? LOL



Too bad Chicago doesn't have a test to detect shitheads would do the department a lot of good.

----------


## Sulixe

> Too bad Chicago doesn't have a test to detect shitheads would do the department a lot of good.


Lol  :Aajack:

----------


## automattic

> This makes sense, but..
> 
> How would one justify a prescription for something like Tren ? lol
> 
> Just wanderin


easy. buy some cattle..

----------


## chi

> Lol



just noticed this and funny that he got banned

----------


## abbey sha

The post don't have any other useful information please give information.

----------


## MRNJ1992

nice can....

----------


## ShredMN

> They should hand out test to all officers I would feel a lot safe'r if all our cops were juiced up lol.


Is this serious. Cops make me feel unsafe, they're shooting and killing naked people and old people in wheel chairs all the time. Our police have become militarized and I see them as half assed gestapo thugs. For anyone here who is a police officer and you're a genuinely nice guy, I apologize, but all officers I have ran into are power-tripping asshats who take advantage of innocent citizens.

----------


## ShredMN

> hell naw im glad cops around here are donut eaters cuz cops on roids would be fd up, theyd beat everyones ass.


They already do that.

----------


## Remington

> all officers I have ran into are power-tripping asshats who take advantage of innocent citizens.


ALL the cops you've dealt with were like this?
All of them?
Perhaps it's not the officers in question then.
In fact, I'd say clearly it's _you_.

----------


## Hulking2016

> I know a guy who supplys a handfull of officers in my city..Iv'e seen them in the gym..They told my friend that the need to be bigger and stronger than the guys there after..While ther busting guys with a few vials at the same time...Cops can get away with lots of things my friend..A lot more than us!


Do all cops get this kind of hook ups or is it rare because I have noticed a lot of cops were I live to be huge

----------


## silvex

He is a celebrity
Like the police care...
His worth is again, 10 million USD

----------

